# Verkaufe Origin Account mit 11 Spiele



## HeerDerSpiele (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Verkaufe mein Origin Account. Battlefield 3 ist eine abgelaufene Beta (nicht mehr spielbar!)

Hätte den Account gerne über Ebay verkauft leider wurde diese wieder entfernt, wegen USK 18..

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zu Verfügung 

(auch über Ebay)

eBay-Bewertungsprofil für heerderspiele


Im Account sind folgende Spiele enthalten

Alice: Madness Returns
Burnout: Paradise - The Ultimate Box
Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 3
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition
Dead Space 2
Dragon Age Origns - Ultimate Edition
Mass Effect 2
Medal Of Honor
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit
Nedd For Speed 2 Unleashed


----------

